# 2/22/09 Pensacola Pier



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

Lots of bonitabetween 9and noon. Also two big black drums and a big ray.


----------



## overall123 (Nov 7, 2008)

lol. nice report. thanks


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

You reckon they are "feelin it" ?

A fun day for sure.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Those Blackies remind me of growing up in Melbourne, FL in the 60s and 70s. The fishermen would lay those "SLAB" black drum across the foot paths along the Melbourne Causeway.

GREAT CATCH...

Jim


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

thats cool

good job jake and john on the black drum

did they eat ling jigs, it looks like jakes did


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Aww, should have gone :banghead

Nice job!


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

The hard north wind was a pain

FUN DAY THOUGH


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are some great pictures! Those black drum will make a fine chowder..... Great catch!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

luv the 2nd picture, I think you should send that one to gaff magazine


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn!!! Nice Fish! Gave up on the pier for awhile. Time to saddle back up.


----------

